# Charlie & Bailey have kennel cough :(



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys not been on much lately been kinda busy with christmas coming up. Hope everyone and their dogs are well.

I had my two to the vets this morning after being up most of the night with bailey coughing. This morning Charlie started making a snorting sound too so thought better get them both checked. 
The vet said she thinks it kennel cough and gave them antibiotics for 10days. 
I think bailey has caught it from the grooming place he went to last week. Now I don't normally send him and won't again now! But his fur around his bum and back legs was trailing on the floor and his claws needed doing (they're black and I daren't do them)
I'm so worried about them  is there anything I can do to help them? It's killing me listening to them coughing and snorting. I'm scared they will stop breathing.
Just how bad is this? None of my dogs have ever had it before. 
I just feel so bad  xx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KC is very common and I would not worry too much. Most recover quickly just think of it as a common cold. 

Since they are on antibiotics I would give them a little greek yogurt as a probiotic


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Kennel cough is pretty much like our cold. It will wear itself out in a week or so. The cough is really horrendous! Such a sound that comes from something so little! I had a chi that got it from the vaccine. The waiting room at the vet couldn't believe this little 5 pound girl made such a sound!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying. I'm just so worried about them 
I will do that! Thank you  
I read somewhere about giving them honey to soothe throats, is that a good idea or not? Xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh poor little things, I hope they get better soon!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

susan davis said:


> Kennel cough is pretty much like our cold. It will wear itself out in a week or so. The cough is really horrendous! Such a sound that comes from something so little! I had a chi that got it from the vaccine. The waiting room at the vet couldn't believe this little 5 pound girl made such a sound!


Baileys cough is terrible, he makes such a noise poor little thing!
The vet said they didn't seem too bad and neither coughed while I was in there! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh poor little things, I hope they get better soon!


Thank you, I just hate it when they're unwell  xx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Thank you so much for replying. I'm just so worried about them
> I will do that! Thank you
> I read somewhere about giving them honey to soothe throats, is that a good idea or not? Xx


Honey is awesome! Try to get local raw honey and just a little as it also help allergies etc


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I just posted this:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/131826-dnm-three-natural-antibiotics-your-dog.html

"While it shines as a topical antiseptic for cuts, wounds and abscesses, manuka honey is also reported to be effective in treating gastritis and other digestive problems, due to its anti-inflammatory and probiotic characteristics. Its antibiotic, anti-fungal, and antiviral properties also make manuka honey an effective remedy for kennel cough, ringworm, and many other conditions." 


I use local raw as that is what my holistic vet likes


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Huly said:


> I just posted this:
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/131826-dnm-three-natural-antibiotics-your-dog.html
> 
> ...


My mum just bought some manuka honey, it cost her a bit! But I'm sure she will give me a little. How often and how much should I give them? 
Thank you so much for your help xx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> My mum just bought some manuka honey, it cost her a bit! But I'm sure she will give me a little. How often and how much should I give them?
> Thank you so much for your help xx


Just put a little on your finger and let them lick it once or twice a day.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you. And how much Greek yogurt should I give them? Thank you xx


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a little update on Charlie & Bailey...
They seem to be much better, thankfully  
Xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Just a little update on Charlie & Bailey...
> They seem to be much better, thankfully
> Xx


Yay, glad to hear that.  It's never nice seeing our poor babies ill!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

coco_little_bear said:


> Yay, glad to hear that.  It's never nice seeing our poor babies ill!


Thank you. It's horrible when they are ill and I'm such a worrier! I'm so glad they are much better! They're hardly coughing at all now  xx


----------

